# New Additions :D



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Just got a few fish for my 20gal.

5 Gertrudes Rainbowfish:









5 Threadfin Rainbowfish:









2 Sparkling Gourami:









and 3 assassin snails:









Woop!  I'll take some pics later.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

NICE! :no1:

got some beauties there matt, not seen any of them before! : victory:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Cheers mate. 

Obviously none of them look like that atm haha... they're all grey (except the snails... which do look like that pic lol)

Hopefully in a few weeks they will look like that though 

The snails are awesome. Already seen them hunt down a few ramshorn snails and eat them! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They is well cool.

I was expecting to see shrimps to be honest but what makes those assasins?

Marina


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> They is well cool.
> 
> I was expecting to see shrimps to be honest but what makes those assasins?
> 
> Marina


haha, the shrimp will be coming soon  Probably cherry and tiger.

This makes the snails assassins:
YouTube - Anentome helena (caracol asesino)

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looked like a cherry but i am guessing that was once another snail?

Marina


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Looked like a cherry but i am guessing that was once another snail?
> 
> Marina


haha yup. until the assassins dong thingy got hold of it. :lol2:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

well........ what can I say, that was an interesting video :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh they're _gorgeous_, Esfa...:flrt:

I would love some Sparkling Gouramis but I've never seen them anywhere...:bash:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

WOAH! The threadfins have coloured up so much already, their tails are like LUMINOUS orange. :lol2:

I can only count 4 gurtrues today.  Hope one hasnt died and is just hiding in the wood.

cheers guys


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

they are some sweet species you got there matey, 
where did you source them from?

Jon


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> they are some sweet species you got there matey,
> where did you source them from?
> 
> Jon


Porton Pet and Aquatics, near Salisbury.

Was quite surprised to see them there. They usually only have run of the mill sorts. Been looking for the smaller rainbows for months now.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

ther creatinly are a nice species, im looking for apistrogama borelli or vejta at the moment, know of any?

i have a.cacatuoidies both yellow and triple reds at the moment but want some thing more colourfull...


Jon


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Nope, sorry.  Dont really know where to get fish from tbh. :lol2: I just search local shops. Maybe ask one of your locals to order some in?

I've always wanted a few apistros, but just simply dont have the space lol.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking good... I'll wait for some pics by you before commenting though  lol. Nice one :no1:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

tbh all the care sheets ive ever read say they need 20g for a pair or 30gal for a group..

i picked up three yellows labeled as cacatuodies from one shop and three triple reds from another these triple reds where labeld aggazizi but look just like a form of cacatuodies so now im stumped they are in seperate tanks at the mo qt and all that but will introduce to see what happens..

get some pics of your new ones up chap..
Jon


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I love Sparkling Gouramis - great choice!


----------

